# what would you say



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

let's say you look into a tank and you see 3-4 piranha that are switching off in the conduct of the following behaviour?

first they place their gill plates side by side while facing each other's tails

then they begin to slide along each other's bodies until the gill plates rest alongside the caudal peduncle

then they either bite and hold each other's anal or caudal fin.

they let go and there is no damage to either fish.

they continue this behaviour for a protracted period of time.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my to reds were doin the same.i still have no clue what they were doin?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My thoughts about this are naughty









Seems like breeding behaviour to me...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

foreplay =x


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have a pair of cariba that does the same thing...they never leave each other sides..where one go the other follows...they also so this swirl dance with there mouths opened....like there about to fight but nothing happens?????


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

the hibbidy dibbidy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Breeding behavior, piranha mating dance... "the penatrata"


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

they are getting it on
dixon


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, I get the hint from you posting this thread in this forum though, I wouldn't expect them to be mating; however, you can always hope.







Good luck with that.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

i have apair of reds that does the same thing, for me, it's battle or breeding behavior, but my p's are not mmature for the moment, i hope it'sa nearly futur breeding.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, fighting or breeding behavior!


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

they are doing the fishy 69


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ron said:


> let's say you look into a tank and you see 3-4 piranha that are switching off in the conduct of the following behaviour?
> 
> first they place their gill plates side by side while facing each other's tails
> 
> ...


 eather there fighting or spawning. one or the other.


----------

